# Samsung BD-C6500



## rjarchuleta (Mar 21, 2010)

Hello, I recently purchased a Samsung BD-C6500 Blu-Ray player which has been problematic. It is attached to a Samsung 650 series TV. I did have a BD-3600 Blu-Ray player attached to the 650 TV since that I purchased when the BD-3600 was released. Never had an issue with it. The BD-C6500 has what I'll call an interruption of both the audio and video signal to the television. There is an audible "pop" when this happens. Almost seems like a power surge. I am on my second BD-C6500. The first did the same thing, so I returned it. I purchased a Rocketfish HDMI cable to go along with the second. I am at a loss for what to try next. Is it possible that Samsung has a bad batch of BD-C6500s? I have not changed any settings on the BD-C6500, except for adding it to my wireless network.

Please help.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Hello Rich and welcome to the Home Theatre Shack :T

That certainly does not sound right and could possibly be a handshaking issue between the player and TV, do you still have your old player to try and make sure that is OK to rule out any issues with the TV itself, also can you try another HDMI port on the TV to see if that helps and lastly check that you have the latest firmware loaded on the player as it may have been corrected by a firmware update, usually the players have an Ethernet/wireless connection or go on to Samsung's website to see if you can download one?





rjarchuleta said:


> Hello, I recently purchased a Samsung BD-C6500 Blu-Ray player which has been problematic. It is attached to a Samsung 650 series TV. I did have a BD-3600 Blu-Ray player attached to the 650 TV since that I purchased when the BD-3600 was released. Never had an issue with it. The BD-C6500 has what I'll call an interruption of both the audio and video signal to the television. There is an audible "pop" when this happens. Almost seems like a power surge. I am on my second BD-C6500. The first did the same thing, so I returned it. I purchased a Rocketfish HDMI cable to go along with the second. I am at a loss for what to try next. Is it possible that Samsung has a bad batch of BD-C6500s? I have not changed any settings on the BD-C6500, except for adding it to my wireless network.
> 
> Please help.


----------

